# Which career will provide the most stable, livable source of income for the l...



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Dabbling said:


> My SO is ISTJ, and so is everyone at his place of work...accountancy. Go figure!
> 
> In the UK this is a profession that you can get into at different levels, so it's possible to start at the bottom and train on the job, getting slowly more and more qualified and thus better paid... Could that suit you?


Yeah, I've been leaning towards accountancy. I've been studying it, and it seems to come easy to me. I passed a sample CPA quiz after studying for only two days. CPAs make around 70k a year, and it only requires a bachelor's degree plus 150 semester hours.


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Yeah, I've been leaning towards accountancy. I've been studying it, and it seems to come easy to me. I passed a sample CPA quiz after studying for only two days. CPAs make around 70k a year, and it only requires a bachelor's degree plus 150 semester hours.


*polishes her fingernails casually*

Is that the end of the thread then? Sorry everyone...

the he training on the job can be exhausting...like running two full time jobs for several years...


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Stampede said:


> I've decided that I must sacrifice my happiness for the sake of my future loved ones. The sole purpose of me working is to acquire money. I'm exchanging happiness for resources, and I hope to give those resources to someone wonderful in the future. I'm not confident in my value, so a higher education career such as medicine or law is off of the table. Anything that involves a heavy amount of emotional expression, such as teaching, is a no-go for me. I'm nearly twenty-one, and I want to set myself up for financial stability in the future. If I can't suffer for money, then I have no business existing. That said, which career should I choose?


If what you wish to accomplish in your life is securing a future for your loved ones, then good for you. You are way ahead of people who don't know what they want out of life. I also commend you for having the desire to sacrifice your own needs so that other people are better off. Just remember that whatever path you take in accomplishing your goals, you can maintain a positive attitude and find satisfaction from within.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Gentleman said:


> Which is superior, computer science or mechanical engineering? Which has stricter academic prerequisites? Which will be more stable for the next fifty years? Which pays more on average?


Those are math based. Are you good in math? Engineers in general get payed best and supposedly they are untouchable to recession and the likes. But I think both fields are similar in salary and stability.

Forgot to add, maybe look into stocks and being a broker. I believe with stocks you don't even need a degree and you can work for yourself. I may be wrong though.

Since I've gathered you're tight on money, may I ask if its possible for you to move somewhere where tuition and that stuff is lower? For example, where I live some people (based on the FAFSA) get their tuition fully covered by the financial aid. Though, it just about covers only that.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

@Gossip Goat This topic was created months ago. My circumstances have since changed. Obtaining value is no longer feasible.


----------



## Daniellekk (Dec 15, 2014)

Prostitution


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Gentleman said:


> @Gossip Goat This topic was created months ago. My circumstances have since changed. Obtaining value is no longer feasible.


Whoops, my bad I guess...


----------

